# Endlosschlaufe in Applet



## Vipers84 (9. Okt 2006)

Hi

gibt es in einem Applet eine Schlaufe, die immer Aufgefufen wird (zu mindest wenn das Applet aktiv ist)?
Wenn ich dass richtig gesehen habe, werden paint und update nur bei veränderungen aufgerufen.
Also konkret will ich die position eines Bildes zufällig verändern, ich möchte also eine Schleife, in der ich die Position immer verändern kann.

Danke schon im Voraus.


----------



## The_S (9. Okt 2006)

Schlaufe? Du meints wohl Methode!? Schreib dir selber eine Methode mit einem Thread (sonst wird der Rest der Anwendung blockiert) mit einer endlosschleife (nicht vergessen den Thread ne gewisse Zeit schlafen zu legen, sonst wird ebenfalls der rest blockiert) und veränderst da dann bei jedem durchlauf das Bild.


----------



## Vipers84 (9. Okt 2006)

Stimmt, ich hatte die Idde mit dem Thread voll vergessen. (Habe schon lange kein Java mehr programmiert, sondern Eiffel und dort gibt es eine methode die immer aufgerufen wird und die wird überschrieben haben)

Vielen Dank


----------

